# Yipee I can make cheese!



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, my does have finally kidded, I'm gonna sell off my bucklings as quickly as I can, and all I will have left are two doelings to feed. So, how long do I have to wait after kidding before I can use some of the milk to make cheese????? I am so ready for cheese!!! :crazy :crazy :crazy

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would say a week maybe 5 days


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Okie Dokie Sondra. Thanks. dance:

Sheryl


----------

